# One Less Rabbit...



## Bearsmum (8 September 2016)

...in the animal sanctuary!
Welcome home Dolly-May (although that may change) I chose her weeks ago as a potential friend for my giant lop Brian, unfortunately the sanctuary only have one bonding pen and after waiting and waiting we decided to try at home. They both have separate areas, but can sniff each other through the fence and had a lovely little nose rub earlier, so here's hoping all goes smoothly.
She's not the most handsome of ladies, with part of one ear missing and has issues with her eye which may need an operation, she was also labelled as 'can be grumpy' so didn't really stand much chance of a home, but I'm a sucker for a sad tale, so here she is, settling in nicely and enjoying her food!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (8 September 2016)

Will those special mini carrots with fronds help to make her ungrumpy? ... and fresh dandelions are very lush at the moment, leaf and root.


----------



## Bearsmum (8 September 2016)

Oh yes and she has a new mum who has two allotments, so lots of carrot tops and other yummy stuff, plus there are loads of dandelions to be weeded out!


----------



## Apercrumbie (8 September 2016)

I'm sure she will become a lot less grumpy on that diet! I hope she has a lovely life with you, do let us know how she 'grows'.


----------



## chillipup (9 September 2016)

Bearsmum said:



			...in the animal sanctuary!
Welcome home Dolly-May (although that may change) I chose her weeks ago as a potential friend for my giant lop Brian, unfortunately the sanctuary only have one bonding pen and after waiting and waiting we decided to try at home. They both have separate areas, but can sniff each other through the fence and had a lovely little nose rub earlier, so here's hoping all goes smoothly.
She's not the most handsome of ladies, with part of one ear missing and has issues with her eye which may need an operation, she was also labelled as 'can be grumpy' so didn't really stand much chance of a home, but I'm a sucker for a sad tale, so here she is, settling in nicely and enjoying her food!







Click to expand...

Lovely post Bearsmum, what a lucky girl to have found you. As regards to her being described as ' can be grumpy' I think this could be applied to most of us & definitely me in the morning till I see my little dog


----------



## Snowy Celandine (20 September 2016)

Aw, she's lovely and well done for rescuing her


----------

